
Runs on Librem 5 – Apache Web Server - j0e1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V8q59UKmAQ
======
ziddoap
I have respect for Librem and their mission.

But, I think it is important to examine the other side of the story: They
might not be as private, or responsible, as they make out.

Weigh both sides before putting all your eggs in Librem's basket.

[https://forum.privacytools.io/t/yale-privacy-lab-cant-
recomm...](https://forum.privacytools.io/t/yale-privacy-lab-cant-recommend-
librem-one-services/880)

